
US identifies suspect in leak of CIA hacking tools - unit91
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/05/15/us-identifies-suspect-in-leak-of-ca-hacking-tools/
======
sounds
This is the complaint that led to Joshua Schulte's arrest for Child Porn
charges:

[https://www.scribd.com/document/379346745/Joshua-Adam-
Schult...](https://www.scribd.com/document/379346745/Joshua-Adam-Schulte)

------
unit91
FTA:

> Joshua Adam Schulte, who worked for a CIA group that designs computer code
> to spy on foreign adversaries, is believed to have provided the agency’s
> top-secret information to WikiLeaks, federal prosecutors acknowledged in a
> hearing in January.

